# Tradenet and Colmex Pro Trader



## acan (24 July 2013)

I am looking at day trading US stocks live.  Gives me something to do at midnight till the sum come sup.

Has anyone familiar with Tradenet - Meir Barak has live trading youtube videos of his trading style.

You are required to use  trading system = Colemex Pro Trader 

Excellent short selling.

Any thoughts?

Thanks   Acan


----------

